# Yarn Swift



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?

My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.

Due to the price, I'd like to make sure it's a good investment before putting the money into one.

Thanks


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

I too am looking into buying one. I think they come in different sizes, the small ones dont seem big enough for a large skein of yarn. I just received a winder as my b-day gift, and I use DH hands also!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> I too am looking into buying one. I think they come in different sizes, the small ones dont seem big enough for a large skein of yarn. I just received a winder as
> my -day gift, and I use DH hands also!


Here's the one DH is looking at:http://www.patternworks.com/products/U35.L7/Winders/Swifters.htm The wooden one in the middle. It will go out for really large hanks if needed.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

wow! very fancy! 104"!
this is the one I was looking at ,but the size seems small 68"
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Featured_Knitting_Yarn_Swift__D80083.html?intmedid=HomeAcc:80083

My DH is a woodworker and Ive asked him to make me one , but hes too busy


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

Hopefully, we will hear from others about their swift.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> wow! very fancy! 104"!
> this is the one I was looking at ,but the size seems small 68"
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Featured_Knitting_Yarn_Swift__D80083.html?intmedid=HomeAcc:80083
> 
> My DH is a woodworker and Ive asked him to make me one , but hes too busy


My DH is also a woodworker and when I told him he could make it for a lot less, he said yes, but I don't have time and I'd rather buy you one! We also looked at the one from KnitPicks but for some reason he thought he'd rather get the larger one. I don't know that I'll ever need it that big though.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! thats too weird! small world huh?
With my luck I will need it big someday too!
100 bucks is alot of money!


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

what do you think of this kind?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019VUSYM/ref=asc_df_B0019VUSYM1526061?smid=APVS9OQGPDFTV&tag=dealtmp585294-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0019VUSYM


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> what do you think of this kind?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019VUSYM/ref=asc_df_B0019VUSYM1526061?smid=APVS9OQGPDFTV&tag=dealtmp585294-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0019VUSYM


I also looked at that but for one thing, it's not actually sold by Amazon, but by a private person. Also, if you're going to pay that price + the 10.00 shipping, I think the other one is a better deal. AND I don't know how big it really would go. Plus, it's not collapsable, if that's a consideration for storage purposes.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> Wow! thats too weird! small world huh?
> With my luck I will need it big someday too!
> 100 bucks is alot of money!


Well it is, but you would get free shipping and not pay tax, so that would help. Plus if you ever needed that size, you'd have it.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an old one that I got off ebay for $20. It is metal, but works great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a metal one. I don't use it a lot, but it is helpful for large skeins or for my handspun. So little of the yarn I buy seems to come that way anymore. I tend to put the skein on my feet or knees (in a recliner) and wind by hand when watching TV. If I rewind packaged yarn on the winder, I walk around my large workroom leaving puddles of yarn and then watch the cat go crazy as the original bundle dances all over the room. (I didn't say it was efficient - but is sure is entertaining!)


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I love my large, wooden swift. If you buy a lot of yarn hanks, it is worth the investment.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I love my large, wooden swift. If you buy a lot of yarn hanks, it is worth the investment.


Thanks. I just bought 7 hanks and I have 4 of them on their way to me. Even if I don't use it a lot, I think it would be nice to have


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i keep telling DH I need one, ball winder too. He told me to wind it at the store! Hmmmm....good thing i have my own plastic!! LOL


----------



## Goathillranch (Feb 8, 2011)

My son makes and sells yarn swifts - all handmade - all wooden construction - made of Northern White Pine. I have tried to put a picture in with this reply, hopefully it works. He sells them for $25 plus $10 for the shipping. We sell on Ebay all the time, so can accept Paypal, if you want to pay that way, otherwise we take checks too. These swifts are fairly large, they take a two yard wrap, and will accept up to 700 yards, depending on the gauge of the yarn. I use one of these myself, and just love it. Anybody interested can contact me at my email address [email protected] or PM on here. Thanks guys!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive never used one. If I cant get my hubby to hold our his arms to wind the yarn, I use two chairs back to back and pull them out a bit once the hank is over the backs and wind away. It has worked for me for a while. I don't wind that much though


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> wow! very fancy! 104"!
> this is the one I was looking at ,but the size seems small 68"
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Featured_Knitting_Yarn_Swift__D80083.html?intmedid=HomeAcc:80083
> 
> My DH is a woodworker and Ive asked him to make me one , but hes too busy


I've got this one and I love it. I've had one of those huge 14oz skeins of Epais yarn on it with no problem. BUT my KP winder doesn't wind cakes big enough to hold it all! The swift had no problem.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a wooden swift but don't use it much. Most of the yarn I purchase is in hanks...I drape the hank over a chair back and wind with the ball winder!

I even bought a really nice telescope case to keep my swift in..shame I don't use it more.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> janiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > wow! very fancy! 104"!
> ...


Good to know! I have a metal heavy duty winder.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

If you have Tinker Toys around the house, you can make a quite servicable swift with them. A spinner friend even used them to make a knitty-noddy. Check your attics.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Hi,
If you are a spinner or buy your yarn in hanks, the yarn swifts are wonderful.
I wind my handspun yarn onto my Swift(purchased from an Ashford spinning wheel dealer many years ago)straight from my spinning wheel, wash and dry the yarn hank then put the hank back onto the Swift (mine folds down like an umbrella so will take all hank sizes)and then wind the yarn into balls on my wool winder(also from Ashford).
Heather


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Hubby got me this one on EBay, I use it all the time and have never had a problem when using it with my ball winder.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Compact-Portable-Oak-Yarn-Swift-Winder-Decorative-base-/140447208217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b34e5319

Noreen


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.stanwoodimports.com/servlet/Categories?category=Yarn+Winder. 
this place has swifts that are reasonably priced. If you buy your yarn in hanks a swift is so much easier than winding by hand or using hubby or a chair back to hold your yarn.


----------



## wooly (May 4, 2011)

I have a couple of both yarn winders and swifts. The problem I see with the large table top swift, is it can really get going and without an anchor or a tie down i would be afraid it would fly off the table. The plastic one i've had about 20 yrs and i'm still using, and the Knitpicks one works great!!


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

I have one that is use quite often. Christmas gift a couple of years ago. Certainly keeps the yarn from getting tangled. I have a friend that has the one someone made and she likes that one. $25.00 is a good deal.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

Having spent MANY hours as a child holding skeins on my hand, while my Mom wrapped, I was delighted when she got one. Hers was wooden and it worked beautifully! It worked for well over 40 years; I borrowed it, then slipped on ice in the driveway (hers, not mine) and fell, breaking it! So I am in the market, too (but not quickly!)


----------



## semichael (Mar 2, 2011)

I purchased this one from knit pics last month and have used it just once so far. I feel it is large enough and would not want something larger. Great price right now too!


----------



## bifwill (May 4, 2011)

I invested in a wooden swift about 4 years ago. Before that I'd run over to my neighbor's house and use hers. Or use the back of an office chair that turned so I could use it with my ball winder. I'm so happy with mine, I use a lot of "hanks" so it was worth the cost. It saves me a lot of valuable time.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I love my swift and ball winder. I bought both on Ebay and got a great deal. $31 for the wooden swift and it holds a six foot skein. Check out the seller bambooimporter on Ebay. I vouch for honesty and fast shipping. You just have to be willing to bid.

Good luck


----------



## joysjunk (Mar 7, 2011)

for my birthday my sister bought me a handmade walnut swift. i absolutely LOVE it. here is the info: hornshawwoodworks.com . he also sells on "Etsy". check them out. they are useful and also a beautiful piece of woodworks!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is fun to have someone hold yarn and chitchat while you wind, but it doesn't always happen. 

My sister, acting on a comment from my brother who told her wanted some knitting thing he "thought was called a swift" got me a lovely big wood one for Christmas. It works great. I don't know the brand. She sent away for it. I say if you can get one, do. I enjoy keeping mine set up with yarn on it, and I hand wind the balls when I have a minute or if I'm on the phone. I'd never wait till someone could hold the hank, and I'd get things all messed up. This is the way to go. 
Bets


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


LOL; Wouldn't live without one!


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

Lidlamzdiv said:


> larsan said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> ...


What brand? size?


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I had no idea what everyone was talking about(knitting yarn swift) so I clinked on one of the sites and viewed the object. I have one of those contraptions and I had no idea what it was, but now I do. I just have to learn how to use it, I'll check out Utube. I have learnt so much from all of you. I love this forum. Thank you


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello, I have 2 swifts and use them often. I am a hand spinner that was my reason to get them. Mine are made of wood but I see there are others now. I have knit from the swift if the skein is small. Yes I am lazy and anxious to get knitting with any new yarn.

Keep those fingers busy ! marylin


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

I have been reading the forum for awhile. . have learned a lot, thank you. I HAD to reply to this post to say that I recently bought a swift and winder from 'The Oregon Woodworker.net'
I bought the Momma Bear with counter swift and the large Royal winder. They were expensive, but to my mind, very good quality. The winder will do a very large ball. I do quite a lot of lace knitting so yarn is fine. My old winder got the yarn tangled in the gear. . .problem solved with the new winder. 
Betty


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I use my big wooden swift often, and every time I use it, I'm grateful that I own one. I'd accept your husband's gift, if I were in your shoes!


----------



## fmick1229 (Apr 29, 2011)

For skeins I use a Yarn Winder- UNWINDER ® DBL - "NO MORE BALL ROLLING" I love it. I haven't used a yarn swift.

here is a link for the unwinder. I just bought another one 0

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170624706526&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Goathillranch said:


> My son makes and sells yarn swifts - all handmade - all wooden construction - made of Northern White Pine. I have tried to put a picture in with this reply, hopefully it works. He sells them for $25 plus $10 for the shipping. We sell on Ebay all the time, so can accept Paypal, if you want to pay that way, otherwise we take checks too. These swifts are fairly large, they take a two yard wrap, and will accept up to 700 yards, depending on the gauge of the yarn. I use one of these myself, and just love it. Anybody interested can contact me at my email address [email protected] or PM on here. Thanks guys!


I saw those on the web and actually had DH make one for me the other night to see if it was what I wanted.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

simslyn said:


> I use my big wooden swift often, and every time I use it, I'm grateful that I own one. I'd accept your husband's gift, if I were in your shoes!


I believe I will and thank you for your endorcement!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

cotton-head said:


> I have been reading the forum for awhile. . have learned a lot, thank you. I HAD to reply to this post to say that I recently bought a swift and winder from 'The Oregon Woodworker.net'
> I bought the Momma Bear with counter swift and the large Royal winder. They were expensive, but to my mind, very good quality. The winder will do a very large ball. I do quite a lot of lace knitting so yarn is fine. My old winder got the yarn tangled in the gear. . .problem solved with the new winder.
> Betty


I also looked at those. But what does the counter do?


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i am also in mkt. for swift and have been looking at the amish style as i don't usually have a lot of yarn to wind, they are less expensive and break down easily for storage. anyone out there ever use one of these. thanks, jo in ga.


----------



## wellstonknitter (May 4, 2011)

I have been into upcycling old sweaters into usable yarn. I have debated buying a swift. It seems like a lot of money. I currently wrap into balls but the kinks make my projects curl up. I have to spend time blocking those projects. I just keep thinking I should be able to figure out a cheaper alternative. I may just have to break down and buy one.


----------



## Goathillranch (Feb 8, 2011)

larsan said:


> Goathillranch said:
> 
> 
> > My son makes and sells yarn swifts - all handmade - all wooden construction - made of Northern White Pine. I have tried to put a picture in with this reply, hopefully it works. He sells them for $25 plus $10 for the shipping. We sell on Ebay all the time, so can accept Paypal, if you want to pay that way, otherwise we take checks too. These swifts are fairly large, they take a two yard wrap, and will accept up to 700 yards, depending on the gauge of the yarn. I use one of these myself, and just love it. Anybody interested can contact me at my email address [email protected] or PM on here. Thanks guys!
> ...


Yup - the initial pattern did come from the web, but he has improved on it. There are no metal parts in this swift whatsoever, entirely of wood, so there isn't the icky bolt contraption in the middle and he changed the base type. The ones on the web with the stick legs tend to be wobbly when you get them going good. The swifts he makes break down completely in a matter of seconds, and store super easy!


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought the one from KnitPick & I love it. It looks kind of rickety when you look at it, but it works great. I've never found a yarn that I couldn't use on it. Plus it folds up so compactly. I like that it clamps securely to the table--wondering if the counter top ones move around when you really get going?


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

I have had an umbrella swift for years and think it is invaluable. Right now one of the the pieces is broken and needs to be glued. Yesterday I had to wind a ball of fingering weight yarn that was a little sticky. I could not have done it without another person. It was a bit tricky even with my dh. It is impoprtant for me to have one that folds to the smaller size for storage.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

You can possibly make a winder if your daily newspaper is large.
Here in Australia the Sydney Herald is 'broadsheet'
Roll up two days' editions tightly, then put one over the other, cross-wise, and put a metal spike (meat skewer, or sharp knitting needle). Push the point into something firm - but not the best upholstery - and attach the ends of the skein around it.
This could be used as a temporary measure, while waiting for a Swift to come your way

Grosvenor


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

larsan said:


> cotton-head said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading the forum for awhile. . have learned a lot, thank you. I HAD to reply to this post to say that I recently bought a swift and winder from 'The Oregon Woodworker.net'
> ...


The counter measures yards of yarn as it winds onto swift.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have 2. One I bought years ago when I wove and it is an umbrella type. I hate it. I bought a Boyce ball winder and someone in the reviews recomended one by http://www.yarnswifts.com/ Oregon Woodworker. THey have a variety of sizes that come in a pouch. You nncan take it apart and store it in the pouch. I leave mine out. It can be used horizontaly or vertically. I got mine with a yard counter which I love. Each one is adjustable as to how wide a skein you want by using pegs. It is a clever design, spins very quietly and smoothly. It comes in different sizes for different uses (heavy duty, large, etc.)
Made nicely and comes in a choice of wood. I love youing it with the electric skein winder. It has saved y shoulders and hands. THe yardage counter is not electric so it can be used anywhere. I found some skeins I had bought did not have near the amount of yards as the label said. Look at the site. I oaid around $100 for mine and it is worth every penny.
Eudice


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It is a Boye, not a Boyle center pull yarn winder.
Sorry.Eudice


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


My husband made one for me. Took him about 1 hour. I have"nt used it yet. If you wish I will send more info. Bernice


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

There's an online option "Tilta Swift" design made from hangers, clothespins & a lazy susan. I tried it out last night. It was a bit flimsy (might have been better, if I explicitly get the right size box) but it worked. For my purposes (very light; I just don't knit fast, and don't always buy skeins) it may be sufficient. (and it can be broken apart & stored as needed.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Look for Tinker Toys at the Flee Market or Garage Sales and make your own swift!!


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

I purchased the wooden one from Knit Picks and I love it. I also bought their winder, and I think it came as a set. I use it all the time, as most of the yarn I buy comes in hanks.


----------



## loves10s (Mar 13, 2011)

Best price I've seen is at Joann's Fabric (online). Just got mine, looks great, havent' used it yet.


----------



## judy nossaman (May 4, 2011)

My family gave me a wooden one for a gift. It is great! I can adjust it to fit the size of the skein and I use it all the time. It can be folded up when I want to put it away, but as often as I use it
(and I think it is just neat looking) I have just left it up this winter. It works like a charm. It was purchased from my local yarn shop 
and while expensive it has been worth it. I wind those balls quick as a wink. If you do much knitting it is worth the investment.
Judy


----------



## mooksgrandma (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the small one from Knitpicks, and it has been worth it's cost. It's plenty big enough for anything I have had to wind. I don't have to wait until someone is around to help or put the hanks on my legs or a chair to wind them. If your husband has offered to buy you one, go for it.


----------



## BSommer (May 2, 2011)

My husband is also a woodworker and fortunately he feels that you need the right equipment to be good at your craft so he bought me a swift (the wooden one that expands) and a ball winder shortly after we married. I love both of them and would recommend that you get the swift. It is wonderful! It can be used if you want to "repurpose" your yarn from another project. Just attach the the end to the swift and start turning. After the yarn is on the swift you can leave it there to "relax". You might want to spritz it with a little water to encourage the process. Then just wind it back into balls and it's ready to use.

I like to knit socks two at a time, toe-up, using the magic loop method. If you have a large ball of yarn which stripes (I like my stripes to match), I tie the "outside" end to the "inside" end, attach them to the swift and wind them together to reach the middle of the skein. Cut the yarn at the middle point, and wind one of the strands with the ball winder while dropping the other in a puddle on the floor. Then put the "puddle" back on the swift and wind it into a second ball. Be sure that you start at the proper end of the puddle so that the stripes will match when knit. You can check the color direction by looking at the direction of the end of the first ball and making sure that the end of the second ball goes the same direction. Now you have two balls which match. This may sound like a lot of effort, but I consider it worth the time.

As you can see the swift can be used for other things than just winding a hank of yarn. Happy knitting!


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

BSommer said:


> My husband is also a woodworker and fortunately he feels that you need the right equipment to be good at your craft so he bought me a swift (the wooden one that expands) and a ball winder shortly after we married. I love both of them and would recommend that you get the swift. It is wonderful! It can be used if you want to "repurpose" your yarn from another project. Just attach the the end to the swift and start turning. After the yarn is on the swift you can leave it there to "relax". You might want to spritz it with a little water to encourage the process. Then just wind it back into balls and it's ready to use.
> 
> I like to knit socks two at a time, toe-up, using the magic loop method. If you have a large ball of yarn which stripes (I like my stripes to match), I tie the "outside" end to the "inside" end, attach them to the swift and wind them together to reach the middle of the skein. Cut the yarn at the middle point, and wind one of the strands with the ball winder while dropping the other in a puddle on the floor. Then put the "puddle" back on the swift and wind it into a second ball. Be sure that you start at the proper end of the puddle so that the stripes will match when knit. You can check the color direction by looking at the direction of the end of the first ball and making sure that the end of the second ball goes the same direction. Now you have two balls which match. This may sound like a lot of effort, but I consider it worth the time.
> 
> As you can see the swift can be used for other things than just winding a hank of yarn. Happy knitting!


!

Great info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodsfaery (Feb 12, 2011)

My mom never had a yarn swift or a ball winder...She would put the hank on the back of a kitchen chair (or use one of us kids as a swift) and wind her balls by hand...That was before we had the pull from the center skeins that we have today...


----------



## jeanneg (Apr 3, 2011)

Question on your ball winder - how do you use it without a swift? or maybe the right question is why/how does it help versus winding by hand?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

a ball winder is so much faster!!! And the balls are neater, and it provides a center pull.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

That ball unwinder works on skeins that you buy already wound and can't get the middle out for a center pull


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Just purchased a yarn swift from knitpicks.com. Thay had them on sale for $50. A great buy. It is the wooden one. I also have the ball winder. :thumbup:


----------



## greatgmadeb (May 3, 2011)

new to knitting: I get the winder but what is a swift used for?


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Just purchased a yarn swift from knitpicks.com. Thay had them on sale for $50. A great buy. It is the wooden one.


How does it work for you? Does it stay firmly attached and does it wobble? Ive read some reviews on them and some say they are wobbly.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There,

Type in Yarn Winder in ebay. There's a medium wool winder advertised it will hold up to a 6' hank with a buy it now price of $44.95 or make offer. I have this one and its nice. I've never needed to open it all the way as the hanks I've wound so far have been about 4'. It's an umbrella style that clamps on a square edge. Obviously the farther the span is opened, the less room for yarn on the swift. I had a pound of stored wool that needed to be washed before use and nwound it onto the swift, tied it off in a few places into a hank, then washed and hung it to dry. Once it was dry I put it back on the swift and wound it. Hope you see this and are able to acquire this swift, it really is nice.

Kate


----------



## sln (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the Amish design yarn swift that assembles and sits on my table. It is easy to assemble and stores nicely in a small space. It handles large skeins easily. It is also much less expensive that the clamp on types. I am very happy with this (check out Amazon for this item)


----------



## jjpiano (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the one I have had for at least 5 years: http://www.yarn-store.com/yarn-winders-and-swifts.html
It's the Light Yarn Swift for $40 about 2/3 down the page. I like it because it collapses to a small size and fits in a case. It has been very serviceable. I don't wind as much yarn as a shop might do. It seems 'rickety' but has worked like a charm.
I like the ball winder because it doesn't wind as tightly as I do. I have tried to keep my tension loose, but it just seems to get tighter and tighter. That stretches the yarn and can cause all kinds of problems. I have also read that you shouldn't wind your yarn until you plan to use it, just because of the stretching factor. 
Jane


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I LOVE my yarn swift - easy to use and I don't need an extra pair of hands. I bought mine from Knit Picks when it was on sale but have seen them everywhere - Herrshners, Amazon, Maxim. Sounds like a great Mother's Day gift to me!


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

HI,
I have a large birch swift. I love it, it works great. Got mine at knit picks last year. Check the knit picks web site, I also got the ball winder.

good luck,
Mariel


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just bought one on ebay. Guy, a knitter's husband, makes them. It is a very simple one, similar to an Amish style one. It sits on a table and does not need to be clamped. It was also very inexpensive--$30? including shipping. The guy got it out asap and I had it within 3 days. Not too shabby. 

I tried several different skeins on it and it seems to do well.

Am debating on beginning to make them myself!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

a swift is the expandable wooden holder that you use to wind hanks of yarn - you put the hank on it instead of having someone hold the yarn while you roll it. If you want to see one - go to any yarn shop and they will have one there.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi again,

Sorry, I ment to advise you to type in "yarn swift" in the ebay search engine, not yarn winder. Not the same thing...
Has anyone used a yarn twister and know where I could find a good one?


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

What a wonderful idea for a gift! That'd be a 'second career' if he could find the time.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

What brand? size?
janiepooh

Hi Janiepooh;
I don't remember what brand it is bt it is large and all wood. It's the one you usually see for sale at most fiber shops. A great investment!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


I do have one and it works beautifully. I paid $50 for mine, but it was supposed to be on sale. I'm so sorry that I can't remember where online I ordered it. Most of my yarn doesn't come on hanks, so this was a splurge for me, but when I need it, I think I just COULDN'T do this from the back of a chair!

If you're looking for a ball winder, may I suggest you go to Ebay? I bought the smaller one online, but it is TOO small to handle most skeins and many hanks. I bought the JUMBO on Ebay and I'm so glad I did! Even my gadget hating husband is really impressed with the way the JUMBO works!

I'm grateful to Courier for suggesting the ball winder to frog a knitted piece. It winds it into a ball at the same time. Perfect!

Virginia


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

For the both of you and any one els who needs the info. The one that dose not collapse would take up tooooooo much room and your yarn would slip up on it as you wind it on. I am a spinner and use an umbrella swift all of the time. You can get large umbrella swifts for less then that price. google yarn or weaving/spinning supplies and you will come up with many more options. you will not regret having one.



janiepooh said:


> Wow! thats too weird! small world huh?
> With my luck I will need it big someday too!
> 100 bucks is alot of money!


----------



## Ltoddsec (May 4, 2011)

Look at Joanne Fabrics online. They usually have 50% off coupon. That is where I got my swift and think I only paid $35 or $40 with the 50% off. Nice swift.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

Ltoddsec said:


> Look at Joanne Fabrics online. They usually have 50% off coupon. That is where I got my swift and think I only paid $35 or $40 with the 50% off. Nice swift.


How does it work for you, any wobble?


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a wooden swift and use it often: especially if I buy a hank or skein of yarn. I put this on the swift and then wind from it onto my ball winder. I'm also a spinner and I use the swift ( at a measurement of 1 yard ) to enable me to know how much yarn I have spun. Besides, if DH has offered to buy you one and you can't come up with an alternative gift - go for it. Equipment is like yarn: you can never have enough.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I plan to buy this. What do you think? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150578149770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i've had my inexpensive small metal swift for about 1 1/2 yrs & i wouldn't be without it. i've never seen a skein of yarn that was too big for the small swift & i get a lot of my yarn in hanks from newton's yarn country. if your don't want to use a swift & don't have a spare set of hands available you can always use the back of 2 chairs like people did in the past but it may still tangle. the umbrella swift collapses like an umbrella when not in use, is light weight & portable to take along to convention yarn markets so you don't have to wait until you get home to try out that new yarn & since most hanks are not as huge as they seem weight-wise it's been more than adequate for all the yarn i've gotten.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I purchased a swift from KnitPicks.com and really like it. It was only $50 during a sale recently. Off topic a bit but had to add that my DH ALSO is a carpenter...very creative too. He made me a super large spool holder for all my embroidery thread (I also do machine embroidery) along with a beautiful blanket chest out of 7 different woods all inlaid along with other things. The year he gave me the blanket chest by surprise for Christmas I surprised him with a family quilt that I had appliqued events and pictures of our family. Guess we know each other pretty well.


----------



## nomasherry (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought the wooden one from KnitPicks and love it. Now I don't have to wait for some free hands to be available to hold the yarn. I use it to wind new hanks and to rewind partial skeins so that it is easier to store without getting tangled. (When using these re-wound skeins, I use from the outside so that the 'flow' of the texture is correct) So far I have not found a hank it could not handle.


----------



## jjpiano (Mar 12, 2011)

Go for it! It looks like mine, but more stretched out than you would usually use it. It's hardly a gamble at that price.

Jane


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


Check out eBay. There are lots of Yarn Swifts on the sight that you don't have to bid on. You can buy them out right. I don't have one, but am seriously looking into making my own. I like the Amish yarn swift that is adjustable and sits on a table top. It goes from small to very big. When You get to eBay, google yarn swift and it will bring you to a page full of them.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi ...I got my yarn swift at KnitPicks.com..the wooden one...I LOVE it so much...you can buy hanks of yarn and use ball winder ..makes the yarn a bit less in price.
I also want to spin my own yarn one day..on my bucket list of things to knit lol 
Good luck, I know you will love using your swift.
Camilla



larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

IMHO it looks a bit chency...not too well made...
think about the old adage...you get what you pay for...Invest in a really good swift to last a lifetime. 
Just my opinion. 
Camilla



siewclark said:


> I plan to buy this. What do you think? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150578149770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

You will love a yarn swift. I've used one for years. You will be able to wind up yarn in 1/10th the time it took to do by hand and not bother DH with his assistance unless he likes doing it.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

I have my umbrella swift on sale on this forum


----------



## Ltoddsec (May 4, 2011)

No wobble. It works great!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I couldn't find your swift for sale.


----------



## addicted2ewe (Apr 18, 2011)

I got my swift on sale for $50 from Knit Picks. I am very happy with it and I would recommend it.

Best,
Ema
so. California
[email protected]


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought a wooden umbrella swift from Ebay and it came to about 30.00 I think. It's a medium size and I love it.


----------



## linda baer (Apr 16, 2011)

Having tried many swifts, I have settled on the blue wire one for general use. I love the adjustability of it and have never had a hank of yarn (large or small) that it could not accomodate. Also it is smaller when stored.


----------



## susanml (May 4, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and really need some help. I just purchased an electric yarn ball winder made by Boye. A little pricey, but I thought it would be well worth the investment. And I was fortunate to have a 40% off coupon. The problem is that I was not able to wind a full skein of yarn. I contacted their customer service department, but was told there is not an attachment or a way to wind a larger sken of yarn on it. I really liked not winding by hand. If anyone has any ideas on how to make this work for me, please let me know. Otherwise, I'll be returning it.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't have one yet.................I want my hubby to build me one. Go to this site http://www.craftydiversions.com/patterns/homemade_yarn_swift.htm
you can purchase the instructions and pattern for about $3.00. 
That plus the cost of the wood beats the $80 + some sites want! Godd luck.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I like this yarn swift. I like the fact that it has the holes for the different lengths of yarn. I will keep this in mind to buy in the future.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I do like winding yarn by hand. It is relaxing to me but I like this yarn winder too; will order it one day.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a really old one that I've had for years and find it to be fantastic for holding my skeins while I use my ball winder. It's metal, not wood. Not sure what the max circumference is, but I've never purchased a skein of yarn that was too big for it.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

I have one very similar to the picture and love it. I used to unwind skeins around a bar stool back and ended up with some really ugly messes. I think its a good investment because many yarn stores don't offer to ball up the yarn.


----------



## tracie (Jan 17, 2011)

have you looked for it on e-bay? you may find reasonable prices there I know I have. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

larsan said:


> janiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > wow! very fancy! 104"!
> ...


Your DH probably wants the bigger one for the same reason MY DH figures if two aspirin are good, 6 or 8 will be even better, lol!


----------



## ccook1 (May 1, 2011)

Hi! A few years ago my husband made a yarn swift for me, It works really well, When I get it out of the attic I will take some pictures.

Carolyn


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought mine from Yarn Market. It's wooden, adjustable. http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Tools-ChiaoGoo_Wooden_Yarn_Swift-7414.html I love it.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladies and Gents - A friend in my weekly knitting group read this very cool idea on the internet somewhere. Not having a swift and no chair backs available, she used a lamp shade. Just loosened the top, put the hank over the shade and wound away. I tried it once and it worked famously. No need to purchase one since I have plenty of lamp shades around my home. The only problem is that I have to clean them first. Since I started knitting, housework has taken a back seatbut then again I'm always looking for reasons not to clean! Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

laminitagirl said:


> Ladies and Gents - A friend in my weekly knitting group read this very cool idea on the internet somewhere. Not having a swift and no chair backs available, she used a lamp shade. Just loosened the top, put the hank over the shade and wound away. I tried it once and it worked famously. No need to purchase one since I have plenty of lamp shades around my home. The only problem is that I have to clean them first. Since I started knitting, housework has taken a back seatbut then again I'm always looking for reasons not to clean! Hope this helps someone.


Forgot to wind a skein bought at the LYS -- used an empty plastic water bottle - - its working fine!


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I HAVE HAD ONE LIKE HE BALLWINDER FOR %54.95 FOR YEARS AND IT IS A PAIN. OF COURSE IT IS PROBABLY IMPROVED ALOT. I PREFER MY KNEES AND WIND ON MY THUMB AND FOREFINGER. I'M LIKE A MACHINE I HAVE DONE IT SO LONG..


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I HAVE ONE THAT I HAVE HAD FOR YEARS,IT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE CALLED THE BALL WINDER,FOR $54.95. MINE IS A ROYAL PAIN. IT IS PROBABLY IMPROVED A LOT. I STILL PREFER MY KNEES AND MY THUMB AND FORE FINGER, THEY ARE JUST LIKE A MACHINE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I HAD ONE LIKE THE ONE CALLED THE BALL WINDER YEARS AGO. IT WAS A ROYAL PAIN. I USE MY KNEES AND THUMB AND FORE FINGER AND THEY ARE,AFTER ALL THESE YEARS LIKE A MACHINE. WOULDN'T CHANGE IT.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I HAVE ONE I BOUGHT YEARS AGO LIKE THE BALL WINDER FOR $54.95. IT WAS A ROYAL PAIN. MY KNEES AND THUMB,AND FORE FINGER WORK LIKE A MACHINE AFTER ALL THESE YEARS. WOULDN'T CHANGE IT.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

JUST LEARNED SOMETHING. I DIDN'T REALIZE THERE WERE MORE THAN ONE PAGE. I JUST NOTICED IT. I WONDERED WHY MY MESSAGES DIDN'T APPEAR BUT YOU WILL SEE THAT JUST ABOVE I TRIED SEVERAL TIMES THINKING I WAS DOING SOMETHING WRONG.. NOW THAT I HAVE FOUND OUT THAT IT WILL TAKE MORE THAN AN HOUR A DAY TO READ THE SITE EVERY DAY.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140447208217&hlp=false&rvr_id=229807195322&crlp=1_263602_304652&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=35fa0e791240a026539654b6ffcac430&itemid=140447208217&ff4=263602_304652

this is the one that i bought. there are several of this design on ebay. it was very cheap but works very well. just got it and did several skeins of different types of yarn. the guy who made it got it out to me in 2 days. he is in NJ. so if interested, look for his items.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I found it to be too flimsy.



siewclark said:


> I plan to buy this. What do you think? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150578149770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What would be the postage on it?



siewclark said:


> I plan to buy this. What do you think? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150578149770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

The postage will be about US$11.50 so total amount will be $25.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


I think someone on this forum sent a link on how to make a swift out of Tinkertoys. The beauty of it is it is collapsible. I'll see if I saved the link and post it if I can find it.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Having spent MANY hours as a child holding skeins on my hand, while my Mom wrapped, I was delighted when she got one. Hers was wooden and it worked beautifully! It worked for well over 40 years; I borrowed it, then slipped on ice in the driveway (hers, not mine) and fell, breaking it! So I am in the market, too (but not quickly!)


I hope you were not hurt!!


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the best investments I ever made. The Swift along with the ball winder save so much time and frustration.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

The wooden one is like the one I have. I think you can find it at a better price though if you search around. I paid about $70 for mine about 5 years ago.


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

Tells the number of revolutions of the swift as you wind a ball. By simple measturments and calculations, you can determine yardage. Great if you have a yarn that doesn't tell you yardage, or if you have a partial ball, then you can get a yardage measurement!
Betty


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have a metal one. I don't use it a lot, but it is helpful for large skeins or for my handspun. So little of the yarn I buy seems to come that way anymore. I tend to put the skein on my feet or knees (in a recliner) and wind by hand when watching TV. If I rewind packaged yarn on the winder, I walk around my large workroom leaving puddles of yarn and then watch the cat go crazy as the original bundle dances all over the room. (I didn't say it was efficient - but is sure is entertaining!)


I can just see you and the cat. Tee hee! :mrgreen:


----------



## jeanmofa (Apr 23, 2011)

I got the umbrella one........the cheapie.
I have used it quite a bit and really like it.


----------



## knitalice (Mar 9, 2011)

My DH gave me both the ball winder and swift about 10 years ago for Christmas. They both have been used a great deal. I could not function without my woooden swift. Wonderful gifts.


----------



## gentleknitter (May 1, 2011)

I bought the yarn swift from knitpicks. I wasn't too happy with it. It's not too stury and I have had to repair a couple of times. I am looking for a different type now.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My question would be ?Why didn't you return it to them when it first broke?



gentleknitter said:


> I bought the yarn swift from knitpicks. I wasn't too happy with it. It's not too stury and I have had to repair a couple of times. I am looking for a different type now.


----------



## gentleknitter (May 1, 2011)

Having the umbrella yarn swift and not liking it all, after your post, I googled yarn swifts. The Oregon Woodworker makes some nice swifts and they aren't delicate. There are also sites that teach you to make your own. Schacht Goku Swift also looks like a nice swift, though spendy. Schacht makes looms and have been in the industry for a long time. Prices range from $20. to $120. I think I am going to try the Chiao Goo Amish Design one. If anyone else has any experience with swifts other than umbrella types I would be interested.


----------



## gentleknitter (May 1, 2011)

They wouldn't take it back. I don't like doing business with them, they say free shipping on orders over a certain amount and they always charge me shipping anyway. They aren't very conducive to business with Alaskans.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought a yarn swift like this from JoAnn Fabrics. It looks like the same one. If you sign up for their coupons, you can get it at 40% off.(by mail)


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i just ordered the amish design swift from amazon, under $30 and free shipping. can't wait for it to arrive and i can start winding this beautiful NEPAL recycled silk and banana silk yarns. will keep you posted. jo in ga.

i find amazon is quite easy to work with; refunds, ets. and they are very prompt. if you haven't, you should try them.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I LOVED the idea about the lamp shade....now unplug the lamp, wind the cord out of the way and put it on one of your kitchen lazy susans! all done!!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Something els to try is googling Weaving or spinning guilds. Many of them have places on their sites for members to sell equipment.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! I'm going to cherish mine even more now that I see the price they are going for. I have a metal one that is easy and fairly efficient and a wooden one that works fine. I'd rather have a DH.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Believe it or not, I made one out of tinker toys. Happened to see them at a local store, bought them ($20) and looked it up online and made one. I still need to purchase a ball winder, someday and I figure eventually, I will get a complete set of both.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

YEAH Tinker toys! Good Ideal. I couldn't see paying for something you could make your self cheaper. Money don't come easy. Wow tinker toys never would of thought of them. Do you have a picture?


----------



## VJH (May 5, 2011)

I have a wood swift that moves up and down to adjust to the size of yarn hank you have. I put the yarn on the swift, pull and knit. Yarn does not get twisted or tangled. Worth the expense. Love it.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I have one and I love it!!! Don't know how I got along without it. They can be awfully expensive, though. Got mine from KnitPicks. They have the lowest price of anybody else I searched. I have a piece of fiberboard about 8-10" wide and 30" long. I clamped the swift to one end and the ball winder to the other so I can put it across my lap and wind while watching TV. Saves hours and aggravation! It also allows me to run the yarn between my fingers as I wind it so I can mark knots, slubs, etc, as I go. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

No, but if you google it, it should come up.....Glad you like the idea


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the swift that I purchased about a year ago. http://www.amazon.com/ChiaoGoo-Amish-Design-Wooden-Yarn-Swift/dp/B0033F0A40/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304642189&sr=8-1

Iy works very well and just sits on the table. It does not have to be hooked to the side of the table. It does accomodate different size skeins of yarn because you can move the pegs to fit the skein size. The pieces do come apart so that they can be stored easily. For me the price was also right and with it, I do not need a third hand to try to get a skein ready to ball. Hope this helps.

Charlene


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

love this idea. i may try using my table top ironing board or cutting a piece of board your size. thanks, jo in ga.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

My swift arrived today - DH got the FAST shipping on it. Oh my goodness - it's wonderful. It's made very well, very sturdy, attaches to whatever I want to attach it to. I wound some hanks and it's absolute heaven. What a fantastic Mother's Day present. And one that I'll have for the rest of my life.

It's the wooden umbrella type that opens to accomodate 104" I think it is.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a question. OK now I want to know if I'm under standing this right. You place yarn on the swift then take the end and connect the lose end to the baller and wind like a bobbin? Is this right?


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

larsan said:


> My swift arrived today - DH got the FAST shipping on it. Oh my goodness - it's wonderful. It's made very well, very sturdy, attaches to whatever I want to attach it to. I wound some hanks and it's absolute heaven. What a fantastic Mother's Day present. And one that I'll have for the rest of my life.
> 
> It's the wooden umbrella type that opens to accomodate 104" I think it is.


Thats Great! thanks for the info. -now I need to get one too!


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I have a question. OK now I want to know if I'm under standing this right. You place yarn on the swift then take the end and connect the lose end to the baller and wind like a bobbin? Is this right?


Here is a video of it in action.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I have a question. OK now I want to know if I'm under standing this right. You place yarn on the swift then take the end and connect the lose end to the baller and wind like a bobbin? Is this right?


Correct. I use a ball winder, so I attach my loose end to my ball winder and wind away. The swift turns and I wind and flows very easily. This makes a pull from the center ball of yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hubby told me to go ahead and order one. I ordered the Amish Swift and a ball winder. I can't wait for them to come in!!! I should have it by the end of next week. Just in time for my LYS big Tent event!!! WhooooHoooo!!!!!


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

If you are still looking for a yarn swift, my son-in-law and I make them I'll attach a photo of them. They are great and know you will like it. The run from $35.00 to $ 70.00 depends on if you want them stained or natural wood you can email us at [email protected] Can't seem to get the photo to attach but if you email me I can do it there. Hope to hear from you soon 
Joyce aka sockteacher


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo I can't wait for the pictures.. This is like keeping the money in the group.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a photo of the Sweet Swift, poplar wood natural Wood Price is $45.00 plus postage. Or if you prefer it to be stained $50.00 or stained and finish $60.00 they really work wonderfully and are hand made by my son-in-law. You can email me directly at [email protected] for more information. Have a great day.
Dan & Joyce


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope you received the infor on the Swifts. If not please email me @ [email protected] and I'll provide the information to you again. 
Dan & Joyce


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow nice work.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks and if you need anything please feel free to let us know.
Dan & Joyce


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I will. I'm new to knitting. Well I can't say that, but I can say that crochet has all ways been number one with me. Now I'm 2nd thinking I just mite like knitting.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Instructions to construck the yarn swift is online but I don't know the site. Our knitting group meets at our local library and one of the knitter's husband built one for our group and it is kept at the library for all to use. Good idea, huh? Easy to use and helpful to all.


----------



## scootergirl62 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm new around here, but I'm not new to the knitting world. My husband has been making and selling wooden yarn swifts on Ebay, Etsy and now our own website. I have to say, I'm all for getting out there and doing your own thing, but as a side note, would just like to remind people to respect other's hard work in designing and producing a product. People work hard and it's disturbing when I see people talking so lightly about seeing something, copying it and selling it as their own. There are now quite a few other builders out there, all with unique twists on the yarn swift. To talk so lightly of copying their hard work at producing and designing something seems very disrespectful and also, it's not exactly ethical. People should be creative, come up with their own designs, make it different, offer something someone else hasn't thought up yet. Copying is NOT the most sincere form of Flattery - it's just copying.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry. I'm sure it happens all the time. He just made one for our group. Hasn't made anymore, doesn't intend to.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Goathillranch said:


> My son makes and sells yarn swifts - all handmade - all wooden construction - made of Northern White Pine. I have tried to put a picture in with this reply, hopefully it works. He sells them for $25 plus $10 for the shipping. We sell on Ebay all the time, so can accept Paypal, if you want to pay that way, otherwise we take checks too. These swifts are fairly large, they take a two yard wrap, and will accept up to 700 yards, depending on the gauge of the yarn. I use one of these myself, and just love it. Anybody interested can contact me at my email address [email protected] or PM on here. Thanks guys!


I have seen your son's swifts on ebay. I have almost bought one. They look like a bargain. I don't have yarn in hanks to justify buying one yet.


----------



## tronald45 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the Beka Yarn swift and hate it  It does not fold down but works fine on a table for stability. Knit picks has one that I would of bought and their ball winder is really nicely priced.


----------



## scootergirl62 (Aug 23, 2011)

cindybar said:


> So sorry. I'm sure it happens all the time. He just made one for our group. Hasn't made anymore, doesn't intend to.


No worries, Cindy - that wasn't really directed at people who are making things for their own use. It's the people who make comments about making them AND then selling them.


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

I was trying to locate the original topic that I saw the other day, but couldn't find it so am going to jump into this one.

Hi Ladies,
My daughter found my homemade swift but not the lazysusan.
I told my husband what I wanted and we worked it out together.
He cut a board as long as the inside of the lazysusan so that it fit snug. This was my MILs under her kitchen sink, one side was straight so that you could close the cabinet door. Have had it since 1985 after Dad Toomey died and we sold his house to split between the three of their kids. (Wesley (my hub), Reece and Fay)
Then he measured the arms and drilled holes towards the center and towards the outer edges so that the pegs could be moved to fit the hank of yarn. The extra pegs left in the center for future use.
I could not find my yardstick so will have to wait until the GKs get home from school and hubby from driving the school bus. Then I will measure everything.
Well now I can do my measurements.
Board 21.5 in long, 6 in wide, 7/8 In height.
Arms 5/8 in X 5/8 in, 17 in long. Total of 10 arms
Outer large pegs stick up 2 3/8 in above arm, not sure how deep the hole is.
Inner small pegs stick up 1 in above arm.
There are 2 small pegs and 1 large peg per arm. With 4 extra large pegs.
There are 4 holes per arm at outer edge to accommodate different sizes of hanks.
This was made a few years ago. I put a string of yarn on it and had it hanging on the wall in my KM room.
So if this will help anyone to make their own go for it. I did have to help it turn so as not to stretch the yarn when I was winding it up.
Dont remember what he spent for the wood or if he had some of it on hand.


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

Just realized that the center pegs are holding the board and arms together. Sooo there are NO NAILS IN THIS SWIFT.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > janiepooh said:
> ...


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

larsan said:


> Does anyone own one? Use one? Do you like it?
> 
> My DH offered to buy one for me for Mother's Day. I have a ball winder which I got a long time ago and use all the time. Right now I also employee his use for winding since I don't have the extra hands.
> 
> ...


I bought mine online on Ebay...it came from China. I paid $10 for it....works like a charm....no need to spend tons of money on a wooden one...I got the metal one and I use it all the time.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Get One, you won't regret it.
Robin


----------



## ClaraV17 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

